# Export DB aus Step7 nach Excel



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen (bzw. mehrere) Datenbausteine aus einem S7-Projekt mitsamt ihrer Adressen in eine Exceltabelle zu exportieren?

Ich weiss, es geht über den Umweg mit PDF, aber das ist mir zu umständlich. Aber vielleicht kennt hier jemand einen besseren Weg.


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

1. Sorry, aber klär' mich auf, wie das mit PDF geht? Kann EXCEL PDFs lesen?
2. Was genau willst du? Die Struktur des DBs? Eine Liste von Adressen und Werten?
Sieht irgendeine Ansicht des des DBs in Step7 so aus wie du es haben möchtest?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

Nathalie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen (bzw. mehrere) Datenbausteine aus einem S7-Projekt mitsamt ihrer Adressen in eine Exceltabelle zu exportieren?
> 
> Ich weiss, es geht über den Umweg mit PDF, aber das ist mir zu umständlich. Aber vielleicht kennt hier jemand einen besseren Weg.



Hallo, 

also der Export aus dem Simatic-Manager geht (meines Wissens) 
nicht. Möglich wäre es eventuell, von mit einem separaten 
Programm auf des S7-Projekt zuzugreifen, die Daten 
auszulesen und dann in einer Excel-Tabelle zu speichern.

Soll mit absoluten oder symbolischen Operanden gearbeitet 
werden?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Sorry, aber klär' mich auf, wie das mit PDF geht?
> Kann EXCEL PDFs lesen?



Man könnte in eine PDF drucken und diese dann über eine 
Texterkennung (z. B. mit Omnipage) in eine Tabelle wandeln.
Ist aber doch mit etwas Handarbeit verbunden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

@Zottel,

1. Datenbaustein in PDF drucken
2. PDF öffnen und Spalten markieren
3. In  einen Editor einfügen und als .txt speichern
4. in Excel als Liste mit fester Spaltenbreite importieren


@Gerhard Bäurle

Mich interessieren nicht die Inhalte des Datenbausteins, sondern sein Aufbau. 
Wenn man in Step7 einen DB bearbeitet, hat man ein bestimmtes Spaltenlayout (Adr,. Symbolik, Typ, Startwert, Kommentar). Und genauso möchte ich das in Excel auch haben.
Ich brauche das für einen einfachen Datenimport in ein Visualisierungssystem.

Nathalie


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Nathalie schrieb:
			
		

> @Zottel,
> 
> 1. Datenbaustein in PDF drucken
> 2. PDF öffnen und Spalten markieren
> ...


Das geht sicher schneller so:
1. Datenbaustein als Text drucken (dazu muß ein "Pseudo-Drucker" "Generic/Text only" in Windows installiert sein. Ist im Lieferumfang enthalten, keine Extra-Software)
4. in Excel als Liste mit fester Spaltenbreite importieren
(eventuell auch Spaltentrennzeichen definieren)
Da fallen die Punkte 2 und 3 weg und Text drucken ist allemal schneller als PDF malen.


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte in eine PDF drucken und diese dann über eine
> Texterkennung (z. B. mit Omnipage) in eine Tabelle wandeln.
> Ist aber doch mit etwas Handarbeit verbunden.


Oh CoooL! PDF drucken und dann OCR drüberlaufen lassen! Wie wärs damit: 

1. Der  Ansteuerung des Druckkopfs eines handelsüblichen Tintenstrahldruckers einge ordentliche Verstärker nachschalten.
2. Propotional-Hydraulikventile damit ansteuern.
3. Viele Feuerwehrschläuche damit versorgen.
4. Die Schläuche auf den Parkplatz vor dem Büro richten. Pflaster oder Asphalt vorher entfernen! Großräumig absperren!
5. Das PDF-Dokument mittels Ghostscript für den verwendeten Drucker rastern.
6. Das PDF auf die Parkplatzoberfläche gravieren.
7. Es gibt seit einiger Zeit private "Spionagesatelliten", die kann man mieten. So ein Ding über den Parkplatz positionieren lassen.
8. Die Luftaufnahme vom Server des Satelitenbetreibers laden.
9. Mit mit der OCR-Software fortfahren wie gewohnt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 September 2005)

Hallo,
ruhig mal die Kommandoschnittstelle von Step7 V5.3 anschauen, Beschreibung und Beispielprogramme in VB auf CD 2.
@ Zottel: Ich habe dich verkannt, Du hast eine ja eine praktische Ader. :lol: endlich mal eine praktikabele und leicht verständliche Anleitung. :roll:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh CoooL! PDF drucken und dann OCR drüberlaufen lassen! ...



Da Omnipage markierte Tabellen unter Beibehaltung der 
Formate direkt als Excel-Tabelle abspeichern kann, ist 
dieser Weg manchmal für mich so nützlich  8) wie für Sie 
jetzt lustig. :lol: 

Für den Fall hier aber nicht ganz so geeignet, das sehe 
ich ein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ruhig mal die Kommandoschnittstelle von Step7 V5.3 anschauen, Beschreibung und Beispielprogramme in VB auf CD 2 ...



Wird dazu das Step7-Paket auf dem betreffenden PC vorausgesetzt?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 September 2005)

Hallo,
@ Deltalogic: ja das ist leider Pflicht, aber wer mit S7 arbeitet, hat das Paket meist installiert. Aber Omnipage ist auch kein Standard-Freeware-Programm (meines Wissens :?: , laße mich aber gerne belehren :!: ), welches auf vielen Rechnern vorhanden ist.


----------



## PLC JOE (22 September 2005)

Hallo

Auf die einfachste Lösung kommt ihr wohl nicht ?

Den DB mit dem Editor öffnen, die benötigten Zeilen kopieren und anschließend in eine leere Excel Tabelle einfügen. Es bis auf die Adressen alle Inhalte mitgenommen.  Auch ist es möglich eine Quelle in Excel zu importieren, ist zwar mit etwas Aufwand verbunden, aber auch praktikabel.

grüße

PLC-Joe


----------



## Seppl (22 September 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist leider Pflicht, aber wer mit S7 arbeitet, hat das Paket meist installiert.



Das ist soweit schon klar, aber nicht an jedem Visualisierungs-PC kann man nur für den Datenaustausch für 2000 € STEP7 installieren.

Ciao Seppl

PS: Omnipage war bei meinem Scanner bei, ist aber keine Freeware.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Die OLE fähige Kommando-Schnittstelle von Step7 sollte dir den Upload/Export ermöglichen.
Siehe diesbezüglich auf der Step7 bzw. Manual CD nach (ggf. ältere Versionen Step7 V5.1 oder V5.2).


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

@PLC JOE



> ...Es bis auf die Adressen alle Inhalte mitgenommen....


Das ist ja gerade der Sinn, dass alle Adressen mitgenommen werden, da sich bei händischer Nacharbeit deutlich mehr Fehler einschleichen können (und ausserdem bin ich chronisch tippfaul  ). 

@Zottel

Stimmt. Gleich als Text drucken ist auch eine Lösung! Warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen...

@lorenz2512

Gute Idee. Werde ich später mal machen. Habe nur eben keine CD hier.

Nathalie


----------



## Zottel (22 September 2005)

Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist soweit schon klar, aber nicht an jedem Visualisierungs-PC kann man nur für den Datenaustausch für 2000 ? STEP7 installieren.


Nein, aber ich vermute mal daß Natalie den Datenaustausch hauptsächlich zur Projektierung der Visualisierung braucht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

@Zottel
Ja, so ist es.

Das mit dem Drucken als Text habe ich eben probiert -> M...!
Bei der Ausgabe werden die Spalten mit Real-Werten auf 2 Zeilen umgebrochen. Also wieder ziemlich viel Handarbeit. 

[FLAME]
Ich hasse Step7! Nennt sich Version 5.3, aber die Editoren sind finsterste Steinzeit. Kein Syntax-Highlighting, kein Code-Folding, kein Autocomplete, kein... Und ansonsten muss mich der Editor ständig gängeln und meint schlauer zu sein als ich.
[/FLAME]

So, trotzdem geht es mir jetzt nicht besser.


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

Nathalie schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei der Ausgabe werden die Spalten mit Real-Werten auf 2 Zeilen umgebrochen. Also wieder ziemlich viel Handarbeit ...



Aber es gibt doch sed (Streameditor) und regexp (regularexpressions).
 

mfg
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

P.S. Wenn man im Querformat druckt, dann gehts. Ist aber trotzdem ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt doch sed (Streameditor) und regexp (regularexpressions).



Wie bitte?


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt doch sed (Streameditor) und regexp (regularexpressions).



Stand gerade auf der Leitung.   Stimmt, man könnte natürlich auch den guten alten Edlin nehmen...


----------



## Zottel (22 September 2005)

Nathalie schrieb:
			
		

> Josef schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, das meint Josef nicht. Sed ist ein Werkzeug, mit dem man die Arbeit des Editierens der Maschine überläßt:
Datei1 + Anweisungen ergibt Datei2 (oder eine neue Version von Datei1). Es ist ein Werkzeug, das aus dem Unix-Bereich kommt, aber es ist auch für Windows zu haben (umsonst).
Regular Expressions sind eine Methode, Muster zu formulieren:
Du kennst das dir *.* von DOS/Windows: Es bedeutet: Eine Folge beiliebiger Zeichen, ein Punkt, und noch eine Folge belibiger Zeichen.
Regular Expressions in PERL (noch ein Werkzeug und eine komplette Skriptsprache dazu, kann Sed komplett ersetzen, auch umsonst) können viel mehr. Ich müßte jetzt ins Handbuch gucken...

Eine andere Frage: Wenn du sagst, bei Gleikommezahlen gibt es einen Umbruch: Im "gedruckten" Text oder erst in EXCEL? Im zweiten Fall in EXCEL die Trennzeichen anpassen.


----------



## Zottel (22 September 2005)

Nathalie schrieb:
			
		

> [FLAME]
> Ich hasse Step7! Nennt sich Version 5.3, aber die Editoren sind finsterste Steinzeit. Kein Syntax-Highlighting, kein Code-Folding, kein Autocomplete, kein... Und ansonsten muss mich der Editor ständig gängeln und meint schlauer zu sein als ich.
> [/FLAME]


[quote="Nathalie"}
Ich auch. Insbesondere das mit dem schlauer sein...
So, trotzdem geht es mir jetzt nicht besser.  [/quote]
Mir doch, ich hatte immer den Eindruck, die meisten finden ganz toll was Siemens mit irrsinnigen Resourcenverbrauch zustande bringt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Frage: Wenn du sagst, bei Gleikommezahlen gibt es einen Umbruch: Im "gedruckten" Text oder erst in EXCEL? Im zweiten Fall in EXCEL die Trennzeichen anpassen.


Natürlich schon im gedruckten Text, in Excel wäre ja zu einfach. ;(

Wahrscheinlich muss ich mich doch mal hinsetzen und mir das API von Step7 anschauen (Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass das offengelegt ist.), und ein Export-Tool schreiben. Sowas braucht man ja öfters. Ich habe nur im Moment leider gar keine Zeit dafür.


----------

